# Buckroe Fishing Pier...oops meant James T. Wilson Fishing Pier



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

will be opening April 2

Lynnhaven Pier will be opening April 29

How about the Ocean View Fishing Pier??
and Va Beach Oceanfront Fishing Pier??

Anyone know their opening dates?

Thanks


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Ocean View and VA Beach piers are already open


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

OrangeCap said:


> Ocean View and VA Beach piers are already open



Oceanfront......already open...wow. I was expecting around April 15 or so for it to open.
Any info on if somethings been biting there?

Thanks


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

All I hear coming up on VB Oceanfront pier are skates.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

surfqban said:


> All I hear coming up on VB Oceanfront pier are skates.


Thanks.
I noticed they had a video clip on their website under the "pier opening" announcement showing people catching bluefish.
Scratching my head cause I'm wondering why they posted it there...considering that video was from May 2013. 
Sucks the video can't be taken at face value. Guess business isn't booming for em at the moment.


----------

